

‘It Is Tough To Identify Painkillers In Developed Markets’ - npguy
http://statspotting.com/2012/12/it-is-tough-to-identify-painkillers-in-developed-markets/

======
dalke
Wow. The "vitamin or painkiller" analogy. That expression is at least 15 years
old.

The first time I heard it, I misunderstood it because I inverted the implied
meaning. "Painkillers" are what you use for the short term, because something
went wrong. You want to limit your use of painkillers in order to avoid
becoming addicted. While vitamins are something you need to live. If you don't
have enough vitamins then you will get diseases like beri-beri and scurvy.
Most people get enough through their diet, but for various reasons some people
take daily supplements.

~~~
npguy
The way I read the analogy is this:

When you have a pain and there is a painkiller you do not ask many questions
you just pay for it and get going. Not true with vitamins.

